# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Reinier van Arkel groep (Polikliniek Herlaarhof, Helmond)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Reinier van Arkel groep (Polikliniek Herlaarhof, centrum voor kinder- en jeugdpsychiatrie)
Weth. Van Nunenstraat 12
Helmond

Bezoek de website van Reinier van Arkel groep


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Reinier van Arkel groep (Polikliniek Herlaarhof).*

----------

